# Timkin bearings  Price ( approximate price )



## joebiplane (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi all.

 I normally rebuild South Bend lathes  but I am getting a 12" atlas (5' bed,   quick change gearbox and it is on cast iron legs)
The bearings make some noise and i would like to replace them.   As I am needing to offer a trade-in value for the Atlas I would like to know the approx price of new bearings & races for both ends of the headstock.
I won't be taking the machine  apart  until a deal is made  so i am looking for a ball=park number on what the bearings will cost ( parts only )  I know logan bearings are " Over the top $$$$)  but I doubt the Timkins in the Atlas will be so pricey....But I COULD BE WRONG >>>>  so I thought I would ask here first before I commit to a trade price.  Also wher is a knowledgable supplier of the proper bearings

Thanks
joe


----------



## Al 1 (Dec 11, 2012)

Joe,
            Just a thought, why not pull the bearings and bring them over to a auto parts store ( NAPA or similar.) They may have what you are looking for in a better quality bearing.

 Also as you may already know, most bearings are marked and you may be able to get aftermarket (same size) units for a lot less $. I just rebuilt the rear on a rototiller and I purchased the 

bearings at a fraction of cost from an auto parts store.

 Al.


----------



## jester69 (Dec 12, 2012)

I have an atlas 12x36 , that you have to change the gears by hand, its about 1942 if I remember right, I restored it about a year ago and the bearings were about $100.00 for the left side and $ 150.00 for the right side the races were $30.00 to $40.00 each. just shop around Lynn at accurite bearing helped me with mine.

Rick

P.s. also these are hard to find, they are precision bearings , odd size and not much of a call for them anymore.


----------

